# Aluminum Ridgid wrenches wanted



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm in need of a couple of aluminum Ridgid brand pie wrenches I would like 10", 12", or 14" wrenches a pair of either or 2 of any would be awesome. I can pay c.c or PayPal.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call Allan J Coleman, he has Ridgid pipe wrenches in stock and since you are a contractor they will give you % off of list price.

Just a note for all plumbers, Allan J Coleman is not just a sewer and drain equipment supplier, he does carry plumbing tools as well, like threaders, pipe cutters, pipe wrenches and even Pro-Press tools. And 99% of the time he has the items in stock. Ask for Marv or Kirk.

Allan J. Coleman
5725 N Ravenswood Ave.
Chicago, IL 60660 
Phone: 773-728-2400


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Would you settle for some Lennox ones instead.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Would you settle for some Lennox ones instead.


That really would be settling, wouldn't it?:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey q tell your pops to go to the Brownsville. Pulga went there last week Guy selling 24 fortwrnty bucks


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Oops 20 bucks


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

revenge said:


> Hey q tell your pops to go to the Brownsville. Pulga went there last week Guy selling 24 fortwrnty bucks


He's sending me a hole hawg he bought at pawn shop in S.J this week. I'll tell him to cruise by Alamo pulga and see was supl.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

All my pipe wrenches are made by Reed.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> I'm in need of a couple of aluminum Ridgid brand pipe wrenches


At first I thought you sounded like the night shift "outside sales" at the local pawn shop. :laughing:

Then I noticed you seem to be willing to pay...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Idk about Alamo but Brownsville so tiene


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Would you settle for some Lennox ones instead.


Worst wrenches ever ^


----------

